# Breeder Reccomendations For Spoos in the South?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That full AKC for extra $$ is a definite red flag. The breeders you really should be looking at are those recommended in the other thread: Donnchada, NOLA and such. If you were will to go into the Southeast (Carolinas) I would add Calisun to the list.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Jett said:


> Hello!
> I've emailed RPBar Ranch but am worried since they offer full akc for an additional price that they might not be so great.


I took a look at RPBar's web site. You are wise to avoid them, I think, partly because they breed doodles (also known as mongrels) but especially if they are charging for AKC registration. That is really not OK.

Catherine gave you some good leads. If you want more, just ask.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tintlet is in NC. Anutta is in San Antonio. Patriot looks good from their web site, they’re in Arkansas.

I don’t have personal experience with these but would be comfortable contacting them.


----------



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you all! I assumed I would have to start a new thread for a slightly different search.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My girls came from Echocreek Poodles in Oklahoma, not far from Tulsa. We have stayed in touch with Cynthia and Doc even after we lost our girls. Their website mentions a 9m old girl who might still be available, and two litters planned for this fall. I'm very happy to suggest them to folks looking for mini's.


----------



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> My girls came from Echocreek Poodles in Oklahoma, not far from Tulsa. We have stayed in touch with Cynthia and Doc even after we lost our girls. Their website mentions a 9m old girl who might still be available, and two litters planned for this fall. I'm very happy to suggest them to folks looking for mini's.


Thank you, I'll shoot them an email. Within the last month or so I've emailed exactly twelve breeders and have only heard back from two, I now know both were byb. How long should I wait for an email back? I know breeders are very busy people but it seems like over a month is a bit long of a wait.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Jett said:


> Thank you, I'll shoot them an email. Within the last month or so I've emailed exactly twelve breeders and have only heard back from two, I now know both were byb. How long should I wait for an email back? I know breeders are very busy people but it seems like over a month is a bit long of a wait.


I have had best luck sending an email and if that is not answered in a few days I follow up with a phone call. I try to call either at 8:30-9:00 AM or 6:30-7:30 PM. I find that either the beginning of their day or after the day has settled down it is easier to reach them and they are not grooming, feeding, running to the vets, etc. Make your calls during the breeder's time zone times, not yours....for their convenience. Weekends they are often at dog shows and very busy. Leave a short voice mail if you don't connect on the call. Good luck!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jett said:


> Thank you, I'll shoot them an email. Within the last month or so I've emailed exactly twelve breeders and have only heard back from two, I now know both were byb. How long should I wait for an email back? I know breeders are very busy people but it seems like over a month is a bit long of a wait.


Cynthia usually responds to my emails by the next day, not sure if the fact of established relationship figures in to that. VQ's suggestions are very good. If you'd like, mention that you belong to this forum and that Noel and Holly's mom, Rose, suggested Echocreek as a possibility for a poo. I can send her an email to let her know to expect to hear from a PF member.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

If the breeder you're hoping to contact has a Facebook account, you might try using the message feature. That worked for me. And I second Tintlet Poodles in NC. She has both standards and miniatures, but I don't know when she"ll have litters.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello Jett,

I'm Tabatha and NOLA Standards is my bloodline. 

In "The South"  , South Louisiana specifically, we have Creole Poodle Club made up of great members and quite a few breeders from not only Louisiana but also Texas and Arkansas and Missouri and Alabama and Georgia and Florida. (Think that covers it!) 

If you want to email me at [email protected] I'd be happy to help you find a great breeder in the region.

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS - Breeder replies to email... I TRY to reply daily, but life sometimes! and I can be 3-4 days replying. Not sure that can be a measuring stick for every breeder, but maybe it will give you and idea.


----------

